# Help installing Continental Grand Prix 4000



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

I can't seem to get these tires to fit on my wheel, Bontrager Race Lite.
Is there some magic to this?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Warm them up?*

I've heard people having problems mounting their tires, saying some brands or models are made smaller than others... I dunno. Once in a while I'll have a tight fit and use my standard solution: put the tire in the sun until it warms up, expands a bit and becomes more pliable.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I mounted Conti 4000s tires on Bontrager Race X Lite wheels - I had to use a tire lever to get the tire on the rim. While that ultimately worked, I ripped two Maxxis Flyweight tubes before I finally got the tires on the wheels.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I've never had a problem getting Conti GP4000, GP400S, or Attack/Force tires on my Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels...and yet I once watched in morbid fascination as 5 different cyclists spent a total of 40 minutes trying to get a single GP3000 on to a Campy Euros wheel.

I'm not sure what we can learn from this anecdote, but there it is.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> I've never had a problem getting Conti GP4000, GP400S, or Attack/Force tires on my Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels...and yet I once watched in morbid fascination as 5 different cyclists spent a total of 40 minutes trying to get a single GP3000 on to a Campy Euros wheel.
> 
> I'm not sure what we can learn from this anecdote, but there it is.


Not really anecdotal. Campy rims are notorious for tough tire mounting.

Our shop just had a devil of a time getting a Conti on an old Ambrosio clincher rim.

Finally, somebody I know suggested throwing the tire in the clothes dryer for a couple of minutes. Although, in case of a flat, a clothes dryer would really slow you down on the climbs. And you'd need a really long extension cord.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Use lots of talc*

My standard solution when confronted with tight tires is to use lots of talc as a lub to make installation easier.

While there appears to be some contorversy on the board regarding talcing tubes, I always talc the inside of the tire and the tube before instalation. IMHO this just helps everything seat easier and keeps the tube from sticking to the inside of the tire. For tires that are a tight fit, I talc the outside and bottom of the bead area. This just makes the tire slippier, so it installs easier. Using this technique I have never had to resort to tire levers to install a tire.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

This is what you need http://www.crankbrothers.com/speedlever.php. This is one of my favorite tools. It makes mounting tires a sinch even onCampy rims. It only costs a few bucks. I have two - one I carry in my underseat bag, the other lives in my tool box.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

cldriver said:


> I can't seem to get these tires to fit on my wheel, Bontrager Race Lite.
> Is there some magic to this?


butch up and jam that sucker on there. 

<img src=https://windsweptsoftware.com/myhouse/2007/thumb1.jpg>


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

The trick to mounting tight to fit tires is not to get too greedy in trying to force in too much of the tire at once. If you only go for an inch at a time eventually the tire will mount.


----------



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

Ken said:


> The trick to mounting tight to fit tires is not to get too greedy in trying to force in too much of the tire at once. If you only go for an inch at a time eventually the tire will mount.


Believe me I tried, but the last 6 inches are nearly impossible. I was able to re-mount the Bontragre Race-x Lite tires without a problem, so its definitely an issue with the Conti's. Searching forums, it sounds like I'm not the only one with problems mounting these. :nonod:


----------



## Chay N. Whip (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't ***** slap me for asking, but are you sure they are 700c?


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I had a real problem with Conti's 3K's on my Rolf's. I switched to Michellin and haven't had a prob ever again.


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

Chay N. Whip said:


> Don't ***** slap me for asking, but are you sure they are 700c?


ha ha ha have you even seen a 700c and a 650c together? The difference is huge!! You'd have to be severely braindamaged and blind to try and mount a 650 on a 700 rim.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I've always had problems with Continental tires that are wire bead. Never with folding, ever.


----------



## ts103706 (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you remember indian burns? I use a similar motion to that to get my GP3000's on. It makes it very easy and my fingers don't end up looking like Bocephus Jones II's.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ts103706 said:


> Do you remember indian burns? I use a similar motion to that to get my GP3000's on. It makes it very easy and my fingers don't end up looking like Bocephus Jones II's.


not my fingers in that pic, but I have had that happen before trying to mount certain brands of wire bead tires. ouch!


----------



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

Chay N. Whip said:


> Don't ***** slap me for asking, but are you sure they are 700c?


Yes, it says 700x23 on the sidewall.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

campy rims here and contie tires...
some are just a b!tc#.

+1 on the indian burn, roll it

had one set of hutchinsons that couldn't get on my velocity deep v rims
just took it to my shop after making my hands raw. took them a few and knowing me they raised an eyebrow when i brough in a tire to be mounted  

i've snapped my share of levers with tough tires as well...

recommend getting the metal core, plastic shell SOMA lever. They rock! now if i could only find it...


----------



## CNY rider (Feb 9, 2005)

A little soapy water on the edge of the tire will help too.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> This is what you need http://www.crankbrothers.com/speedlever.php. This is one of my favorite tools. It makes mounting tires a sinch even onCampy rims. It only costs a few bucks. I have two - one I carry in my underseat bag, the other lives in my tool box.


I used mine to put some GP4000's on my new Campy Scirrocos last night while watching TV, I had them both done in a commercial break each.


----------



## cldriver (Mar 9, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> This is what you need http://www.crankbrothers.com/speedlever.php. This is one of my favorite tools. It makes mounting tires a sinch even onCampy rims. It only costs a few bucks. I have two - one I carry in my underseat bag, the other lives in my tool box.


Thanks for the tips everyone, this tool though did the trick. Think I'll pick up an extra one since people have said it breaks easy though.


----------



## msohio (Feb 23, 2004)

*Mr. V's Lever*

I have used the Speedlever for quite a while but only in the privacy of my own garage with the doors closed. I was sure my discovery of this slick devide, in spite of coming from a great manufacturer, would be viewed as too Fred and unacceptable. Now I know it is a tool of class as it has the Seal of Good Use by Mr. V. 

I am out of the closet and the Speedlever goes in the saddle bag !!


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

I'm going from wire Specialized Armadillos to Conti GP4000s. Nothing can be harder to mount than those damn Armadillos, sheesh!!

Hoping I'm gonna like the GP4000s. The guy at the LBS said "yeah you'll dig 'em if you're coming from the Specialized tires."


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

There might be some credibility to the difficulty of mounting GP4000s as in the past I pinchflatted two tubes trying to get a new set of tires on my CXP33 rims. Now though I just take it slow and make sure to put the tire on 1/2 at a time. When slipping in the other bead be sure to push the 1st bead toward the center of the rim to give maximum play to the 2nd bead and then pop the last few inches in with a tire lever. Speedlevers are not really necessary if you take your time and remember that tubes with holes in them don't hold air. I just put new GP4000s on my new Mavic Ksyrium wheels and though it seemed kinda hard, I am sure after riding a few thousand miles it will be easier next time.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Warm rubber is always more pliable, as is a wet, soapy tire. If all else fails, put it in a sink of hot, soapy water to loosen it up.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Warm rubber is always more pliable, as is a wet, soapy tire. If all else fails, put it in a sink of hot, soapy water to loosen it up.


That sounds _dirty_ .


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a friend who owns a lawn mower/garden tractor shop. They put tires in a microwave to heat them up. Wheeew! Sure stinks though.


----------

